# Buying 2nd hand 70D, what to check?



## rronald_25 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am buying 2nd hand 70D,

Was wondering what do I have to check by myself & will (usually) official country dealer willing to check the condition of the camera for me?

Moreover, how to check if the camera is original and not some chinese knockoffs (if any)?

Its just that I found some websites in Indonesia selling brand new 70d kit for approx. USD200, which doesnt make sense.

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2014)

rronald_25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am buying 2nd hand 70D,
> 
> ...


 
You have to use common sense. If its too good to be true, its a scam. Along with Nigeria, Indonesia is known for scammers.


You need to lookup a list of Canon repair stations in your country. Check the Canon web site for your country to find a contact.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 13, 2014)

Take a cheaper lens, attach it, take a photo, if you can take a laptop, take the image and look at the metadata and the dimensions. I guess someone could remove a 60D emblem and put a 70D... but I doubt it. Check the foil at the bottom to look for a puncture hole, that means it is refurbished. If you have your laptop and internet access, go to eoscount.com and pay the 2 bucks to get a actuation count.

Look for scuffs and dings... know what a 70D looks like before you buy it... If they sell you a 30D, it's kinda your own fault for not knowing...

Also... with the cap on... do a low iso shot and a high iso shot, and see if there are a ton of hot pixels... there shouldn't be... but it is worth looking at.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> rronald_25 said:
> 
> 
> > brand new 70d kit for approx. USD200, which doesnt make sense.
> ...



That's much too cheap to be real, I'd say 99.44% chance it's a scam. Unless it's an in-person, local buy, I'd run away. They will likely try to get you to send money to their favorite "escrow service," which is another way of having you send money to their pockets with no guarantee of receiving legitimate goods. 

If it's a local buy it could be stolen.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't think he is buying a $200 camera from wherever... I think he is citing it as a possible scam and he wants to make sure he isn't scammed by someone selling him a knockoff...


----------



## siegsAR (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes, most likely its stolen if not a scam. Even the cheapest everything-most-go sale; it won't still be priced like that.

From where I am, the lowest price I could find is about $650 but that's rare and considered sold the moment its posted.


----------



## lucuias (Oct 13, 2014)

Canon 70D is the only touch screen DSLR from canon,if it is not touch screen,it is not Canon 70D.Maybe some China 70D


----------



## rronald_25 (Oct 13, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You have to use common sense. If its too good to be true, its a scam. Along with Nigeria, Indonesia is known for scammers.
> 
> You need to lookup a list of Canon repair stations in your country. Check the Canon web site for your country to find a contact.



I know if it is too good to be true then its a scam, but some even sell it for $400 2nd, which still reasonable for 2nd hand, thats what make me confuse.



jdramirez said:


> Take a cheaper lens, attach it, take a photo, if you can take a laptop, take the image and look at the metadata and the dimensions. I guess someone could remove a 60D emblem and put a 70D... but I doubt it. Check the foil at the bottom to look for a puncture hole, that means it is refurbished. If you have your laptop and internet access, go to eoscount.com and pay the 2 bucks to get a actuation count.
> 
> Look for scuffs and dings... know what a 70D looks like before you buy it... If they sell you a 30D, it's kinda your own fault for not knowing...
> 
> Also... with the cap on... do a low iso shot and a high iso shot, and see if there are a ton of hot pixels... there shouldn't be... but it is worth looking at.



thanks for the advice, will do that.



Orangutan said:


> That's much too cheap to be real, I'd say 99.44% chance it's a scam. Unless it's an in-person, local buy, I'd run away. They will likely try to get you to send money to their favorite "escrow service," which is another way of having you send money to their pockets with no guarantee of receiving legitimate goods.
> 
> If it's a local buy it could be stolen.



Its local buy from the store, so I can just pop and buy the stuff in person.



siegsAR said:


> Yes, most likely its stolen if not a scam. Even the cheapest everything-most-go sale; it won't still be priced like that.
> 
> From where I am, the lowest price I could find is about $650 but that's rare and considered sold the moment its posted.



The thing is, if it is stolen, how come they have lots of Canon / Nikon / Sony different series, unless the hijack the whole shipping container



lucuias said:


> Canon 70D is the only touch screen DSLR from canon,if it is not touch screen,it is not Canon 70D.Maybe some China 70D



Thanks for the info.

When I google this, someone say it is possible, thats why in China most of the locals use 5dmk3.

Actually what I am afraid of is not a scam, because I will buy it in person and not wired the money 1st; but more like with Samsung / Iphone knockoffs, where the outside is 99% the same (if not 100%), the inside is similar in spec but with low quality.

As with getting 1000d / even 30d, I believe I know the difference because I use to have 50d.

Moreover, if it is genuine 70d, but branded as 2nd hand for $400.
How many shutter count is acceptable?

thanks all


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Oct 13, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> Take a cheaper lens, attach it, take a photo, if you can take a laptop, take the image and look at the metadata and the dimensions. I guess someone could remove a 60D emblem and put a 70D.



No need to take a shot - you'll see 19 AF points in the VF if it's a 70D, 9 if it's a 60D.


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 13, 2014)

$400 for used? In the UK I regularly see punters asking more than new prices! Mad of core but they are looking for the "one born every minute" types.

Cheapest used that I have seen recently was 500 GBP


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 13, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Take a cheaper lens, attach it, take a photo, if you can take a laptop, take the image and look at the metadata and the dimensions. I guess someone could remove a 60D emblem and put a 70D.
> ...



I'd want to make sure that the information transfers to and from the lens. It is possible that the info is damaged... not just confirming the AF points... but the functionality.


----------



## MalingJemuran (Oct 13, 2014)

rronald_25 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am buying 2nd hand 70D,
> 
> ...



I'm from Indonesia. Primarily a lurker. If you speak and read bahasa indonesia. You could use these site as reference for new 70d price in Indonesia
- www.jpckemang.com
- www.focusnusantara.com

For 2nd hand gear you could open :
- bursa.fotografer.net

For Checking your canon camera is original or not in indonesia, you could ask the seller to show you the warranty card. If the warranty card doesn't come from PT Datascrip (the authorized canon distributor in Indonesia) and the serial in warranty card doesn't match with the serial number from the camera, then it's not original or from grey market.

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## rronald_25 (Oct 13, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> No need to take a shot - you'll see 19 AF points in the VF if it's a 70D, 9 if it's a 60D.



Another point to check, thanx



canon1dxman said:


> $400 for used? In the UK I regularly see punters asking more than new prices! Mad of core but they are looking for the "one born every minute" types.
> 
> Cheapest used that I have seen recently was 500 GBP



I live in the Netherlands, I hv found the cheapest BO around €600.



MalingJemuran said:


> I'm from Indonesia. Primarily a lurker. If you speak and read bahasa indonesia. You could use these site as reference for new 70d price in Indonesia
> - www.jpckemang.com
> - www.focusnusantara.com
> 
> ...



Maling !!!!!! Thanks, & ur english is just fine.

Im still Indonesian only currently living in Europe & just arrived in Indonesia for holiday.

Since this forum is in English, I will continue in English, hope u dont mind.

I did check JPC & Bhinneka, havent check Octagon & Focusnusantara & have not heard bursa fotografer before, so thanks.

Some sellers claimed brand new, black market (no warranty) for around $200, those I will eliminate coz its too good to be true.
Few sellers claimed 2nd but full set & very good condition, with Datascript warranty until April / May 2015 for around $400.

What I am afraid of is because warranty is only a piece of paper, if they can fake the body, they definitely able to fake the paper (or hologram). Unless Datascript willing to check and confirm if the camera is indeed from them.


----------



## MalingJemuran (Oct 13, 2014)

rronald_25 said:


> Maling !!!!!! Thanks, & ur english is just fine.
> 
> Im still Indonesian only currently living in Europe & just arrived in Indonesia for holiday.
> 
> ...



I don't mind . Btw where did you live in indonesia? I'm from North Sumatra.



rronald_25 said:


> Some sellers claimed brand new, black market (no warranty) for around $200, those I will eliminate coz its too good to be true.



Better eliminate it .



rronald_25 said:


> Few sellers claimed 2nd but full set & very good condition, with Datascript warranty until April / May 2015 for around $400.



assuming 1 usd = 12300 idr, i think you better don't buy it. It's too cheap to be true for 2nd hand 70d in Indonesia. It's look like fraud or broken camera.


----------



## LesC (Oct 13, 2014)

lucuias said:


> Canon 70D is the only touch screen DSLR from canon,if it is not touch screen,it is not Canon 70D.Maybe some China 70D



The 100D/SL1 also has a touch screen but it's not articulated like the 70D


----------

